

Want to learn how Dave McClure grew 500Startups to the most global accelerator? - tranh
http://www.hustlecon.com/stories/500startups/

======
mlichtenstern
Thank you for sharing. Love the infographic and 500 is totally
badass...Global, diverse, forward thinking. Love the HustleCon concept - "a
kick-ass conference focused non-tech startup founders."

Got my link ('cause I'm a hustla baby)
[http://prelaunch.hustlecon.com/?ref=37a9a7ecc3](http://prelaunch.hustlecon.com/?ref=37a9a7ecc3)

------
tranh
Hustle Con is a badass conference where the best non-technical founders (like
Dave McClure) teach how they got started and give practical advice on growing
your startup.

